# Knitting Grandmas -Maple Grove, MN



## Charlie360 (Jan 11, 2015)

We have a great group of about 30 women who knit baby hats for the Maple Grove Hospital. We knit from 12-2pm every Monday at the Maple Grove Community Center. We welcome experienced knitters and crocheters from any city to join our group. If you can't come during the hours we meet, you can still knit baby hats for the hospital. Attached is the pattern and size the hat needs to be. We use Caron Simply Soft yarn. Just leave your finished hats at the front desk at the community center and tell them to give them to the Knitting Grandmas.Unfortunately we cannot supply the yarn for people who knit at home.
There are over 400 babies born each month at this hospital so we can use all the hats you can knit. There are lots of cute ways you can embellish your hat but we cannot use buttons of any kind due to safety concerns.


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

Adorable. I hope you get your 400 babies a month a hat!!! What an challenge!!! Best wishes!!


----------

